# 1730 acre QDM club Toombs County



## shane111 (Aug 14, 2008)

Six memberships available in 1730+ acre QDM hunting club 12 total. Surrounded by 20,000+ QDM acres! 25 years under trophy management. Three trophy managed lakes, Feeding program, food plots, stands, club house, Two sleeping quarters, sleeps 12. Hot and cold running water, fully stocked kitchen,2 refrigerators, two bathrooms, game and fish cleaning house, big brick smoke house, grills, cable tv, heat and air. Membership in local shooting range. Want to hunt undisturbed trophy class bucks look no further. Dues $2300.00 per year.


----------



## dog man (Aug 14, 2008)

That must be a nice club. I live in lyons and have never heard of the place


----------



## shane111 (Aug 19, 2008)

*qdm club*

Well we don't advertise the clubs location all over the place.
Simple fact it cut down on pouchers.


----------



## dog man (Aug 19, 2008)

Never thought of it that way. Any how it looks real nice I hope you find members. If I could afford it I would join


----------



## shane111 (Aug 31, 2008)

We normally stay at full membership. Due to a friend groups business we have a few memberships left this year.


----------



## gatorbait08 (Sep 17, 2008)

im  already in a club this year does it look like you'll have any openings next year if so i would be interested


----------



## dglover (Sep 18, 2008)

*club openings*



shane111 said:


> Six memberships available in 1730+ acre QDM hunting club 12 total. Surrounded by 20,000+ QDM acres! 25 years under trophy management. Three trophy managed lakes, Feeding program, food plots, stands, club house, Two sleeping quarters, sleeps 12. Hot and cold running water, fully stocked kitchen,2 refrigerators, two bathrooms, game and fish cleaning house, big brick smoke house, grills, cable tv, heat and air. Membership in local shooting range. Want to hunt undisturbed trophy class bucks look no further. Dues $2300.00 per year.



do you have any openings left if so how about some info or pics


----------

